
How Ayn Rand's Dystopian Novella Anticipated Cancel Culture - beshrkayali
https://fee.org/articles/how-ayn-rands-dystopian-novella-anticipated-cancel-culture/
======
johng
It's getting scary out there... especially with the younger generations. I'm
legitimately worried about how our country will be able to operate in 30
years. If it makes it that long.

------
tomohawk
Cancel culture is a tool of Marxist groups. Ayn Rand lived through the Marxist
takeover of culture in Russia before emigrating to the US.

